
Linux "greener" than Windows - timr
http://www.networkworld.com/research/2008/060908-green-windows-linux.html
======
pmjordan
Interesting that there are differences in power consumption between Linux
distributions. I guess with the myriad of possible configuration parameters,
the various profiles can mean anything.

I measure power consumption of any system I set up, and dynamic CPU clocking
(SpeedStep, Cool'n'Quiet) definitely help a lot. Yet another reason why I
ended up ditching Xen. The main gains by far are made with picking the right
hardware, though. PSUs, CPUs, motherboards. For desktops/workstations,
graphics cards. For servers, hard disks.

